# tying jig



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Any you guys have any pics of homemade tying jigs nothing fancy just looking for ideas for making my own tying jig up cheers???? bingo


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

have a look at this picture. You have to buy two forceps. It works much better than those commercial ones,even though i am operating slingshootingcom.

It has large space for your passing the tying thread through the underneath of the pouch. And you can tie two ends at one time.


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

That looks handy dude thanks a got forceps only 1 set tho


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

This only requires one pair of forceps. It's pretty much all I use now.









My old one. Works well but more than I need to use.


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

StringSlap said:


> This only requires one pair of forceps. It's pretty much all I use now.
> 
> portjig.jpeg
> 
> ...


both of them look ideal ss the top one looks perfect bro thanks for posting them up looks like a will be making up a jig like that look easy to use ????????


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

bingo said:


> StringSlap said:
> 
> 
> > This only requires one pair of forceps. It's pretty much all I use now.
> ...


Just remember to slip a piece of tubing over each jaw of the forceps.


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

StringSlap said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> > A got a couple little bits of tube just for the job thanks again ss ????????
> ...


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

bingo said:


> StringSlap said:
> 
> 
> > This only requires one pair of forceps. It's pretty much all I use now.
> ...


mine is like the larger one,it works great! both hands free for tying,very simple to make


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Second time in a week I've posted BruceRed's idea, mine is similar, but I use a small or medium size spring clamp, depending. IMO, forceps squeeze the latex too hard after being sheathed, and spring clamps are a little easier to use. YMMV.*

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/74993-video-tutorial-how-i-attach-my-pouch-and-bands/page-1


----------



## Catapults and Carving (Jan 6, 2020)

This is what I use bingo, simple, light and cheap.


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Catapults and Carving said:


> This is what I use bingo, simple, light and cheap.


looks bang on that ????


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Okay. I'll show you mine but only so you can imagine how far out of touch with reality I am. Consider this the Lamborghini of Band Tying Jigs. I didn't make it. I went to the Top Shelf after jerking around with 3 or more unsatisfactory self-mades.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Okay. I'll show you mine but only so you can imagine how far out of touch with reality I am. Consider this the Lamborghini of Band Tying Jigs. I didn't make it. I went to the Top Shelf after jerking around with 3 or more unsatisfactory self-mades.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice bita kit ther mo


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Okay. I'll show you mine but only so you can imagine how far out of touch with reality I am. Consider this the Lamborghini of Band Tying Jigs. I didn't make it. I went to the Top Shelf after jerking around with 3 or more unsatisfactory self-mades.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey I get it Mo. Why spread jam with a butter knife when you have a machete handy!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

StringSlap said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> > StringSlap said:
> ...


Heat shrink electrical tubing works well also on the forcep tips, and it's thin, like a skin kind of

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Here is my current set up, one picture is stowed for storage and the other is set up ready to use


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Go into Google Images and search "slingshot band tying jigs". The gallery of pictures there will give you more design and construction ideas and approaches--from minimalist to high end artsy-fartsy--than you'll be able to chase down in the next several years.


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

raventree78 said:


> Here is my current set up, one picture is stowed for storage and the other is set up ready to use


very tidy ????????


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

I made this out of scrap bits o' wid a whiles back. Bought the toggle clamps. I yaised a 4 prong M8 threaded tee-nut (no seen) under the slotted wood piece, the butterfly nut is s'solder tae a bit o M8 threaded rod.

My problem wi' tying jigs is height & space underneath the clamps so A've changed this yin a couple o times removin & resawin' previously glued & screwed bits o wid. It sits oan strips o self adhesive rubber stuff that keeps the wee wummin fae screamin et me! It'll dae me the noo.. it's no perfect but it's gie'd (pron.Gheed as in Indian fur butter, meanin given) me a fair few ideas furra stealth version et some pint in the future, that is... if a can really fin' the time. 

Btw I like Mo's glassy lamburghini vershin above, sexy!


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Second time in a week I've posted BruceRed's idea, mine is similar, but I use a small or medium size spring clamp, depending. IMO, forceps squeeze the latex too hard after being sheathed, and spring clamps are a little easier to use. YMMV.*
> 
> https://slingshotforum.com/topic/74993-video-tutorial-how-i-attach-my-pouch-and-bands/page-1


Like the height there!


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

Tackle box
12 on Amazon, Spring clamps, piece of oak and misc hardware


































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Tidy stuff Sam

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

This is how my jig panned out 3 different sizes pouches the screws on left work a treat 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Here's what I came up with. If you have an old clamp just knock the stop pin out of the end of the bar and reverse the movable handle, now it works in reverse. The spring clamps already have a hole in the handles so you just have to put a screw through into the clamp jaws and stick it in a vise. Works like a charm


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

:headbang: Excellent Idea :headbang:


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Now that's some innovative thinking right there, like it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

A' first made a jig fur & tried the Roughneck spring clamps on posts method above & found that although it works fine, you do one end at a time & the clamping pressure needed the addition of sandpaper fur grip which was in itself a bit of a pain. A' think the 2nd method with the toggle clamps, currently in use is better, as it allows the 2 ends of the pouch to be tied at once without moving etc. Maybe anither advantage here is *equal stretch either side o' the pouch when tying?

*I'm no sure if this can be achieved with consistency wi' single ended type jig...is this worth botherin aboot?

My current tyin methodolgy... bands paired exactly, ends (tabs) through pouch hole..same length, (check) folded over tabs same length, tab position & grip in toggle clamps (unstretched..) are the same. Stretch & lock fur tyin. Everythin should be equal.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Trap1 said:


> *I'm no sure if this can be achieved with consistency wi' single ended type jig...is this worth botherin aboot?
> 
> My current tyin methodolgy... bands paired exactly, ends (tabs) through pouch hole..same length, (check) folded over tabs same length, tab position & grip in toggle clamps (unstretched..) are the same. Stretch & lock fur tyin. Everythin should be equal.


That's exactly what I do, one side at a time, just because this way my jig is about 3"x2" x1.5", keeping it really small so that it easily fits in my tool box with everything else. Living the trailer life, while traveling, keeping everything small and simple is the only way


----------



## Forksville (Jan 6, 2021)

StringSlap,

I really like the simplicity of your tying jig (the wood one). I sent you a pm.

Thanks,

Craig


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

StringSlap said:


> This only requires one pair of forceps. It's pretty much all I use now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I made the top one today.

Then I realized I must have misunderstood. I thought you probably stuck the nail through one of the pouch holes, stretched the rubber with the forceps behind the two vertical rods.

But after you tie the first side, there's nowhere for the nail to go. That hole is now full of rubber.

???


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Folks: get this and forget about tying jigs.


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

I'm a Leatherman Crunch fanatic.

The same Crunch that I use as the handle of my stainless frames is also used as a band tying jig....


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Okay. I'll show you mine but only so you can imagine how far out of touch with reality I am. Consider this the Lamborghini of Band Tying Jigs. I didn't make it. I went to the Top Shelf after jerking around with 3 or more unsatisfactory self-mades.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a nice rig...


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Catapults and Carving said:


> This is what I use bingo, simple, light and cheap.


I am ignorant....how do you work it?


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

TimR said:


> StringSlap said:
> 
> 
> > This only requires one pair of forceps. It's pretty much all I use now.
> ...


Most of my pouches have a center hole. That's what I use. If I have one that doesn't have a center hole, I just use both end holes. All the pouches I use have holes big enough even when one side is already tied. Not ideal but I've never had an issue. On the rare occasion that I'm using a pouch that won't easily fit over the nail head, I just use my other jig.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

I came up with two options a while ago:

A very simple one if you have a vise: 




A relatively simple one if you have the patience to make it: 




Last but not least, the Chinese make some well designed devices too (this one from Piao Yu at Aliexpress):

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000296336390.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.23.4adf3b4e1sql6r

My 2 cents worth... B)


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

I tied a couple of bands yesterday and wasn't happy with either of my jigs.

I think I have hit on the answer, but I need to get out and buy a smaller clamp.

I use those large clamps - are they 3 inches? anyway, they also make clamps half that size.

So, my idea is to buy one large and one small clamp, and bolt the handles together so the jaws face away. Then the large clamp attaches to the edge of a table, the small clamp grabs the pouch, and I have space above and below to tie.

I'm envious of those who tie so easily with no assistance holding but I'm not that coordinated.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

TimR said:


> I tied a couple of bands yesterday and wasn't happy with either of my jigs.
> 
> I think I have hit on the answer, but I need to get out and buy a smaller clamp.
> 
> ...


*That's an intriguing idea.*


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

The local HD had only a 2 inch clamp and a 3/4 so I bought them. 99 cents and 47 cents. Actually the 1 inch will be better but they were out.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

TimR said:


> The local HD had only a 2 inch clamp and a 3/4 so I bought them. 99 cents and 47 cents. Actually the 1 inch will be better but they were out.


*The smaller size can be problematic, often I need a little more grip. Will you use the same setup to hold the other side to something while you tie? *


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

Alfred E.M. said:


> TimR said:
> 
> 
> > The local HD had only a 2 inch clamp and a 3/4 so I bought them. 99 cents and 47 cents. Actually the 1 inch will be better but they were out.
> ...


Yes there's not a lot of throat in the jaws, the 1 inch would have been better, but I wanted to see if it could work.

I hadn't decided on holding the other side, I know a lot of people just hold one side and manipulate the tie, I was hoping that would work.

Here's my old version:


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

TimR said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> > TimR said:
> ...


*Your 'old version' appears to be adjustable, hmmm ... personally, I would have difficulty tying while holding one side in hand. Keep us posted.*


----------

